# IUI and number of scans



## kelstary (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi,

I am waiting for my period (is that AF new to the site and all a bit boggling with the abbv) to start tomorrow so that I can start my first cycle of IUI with Menopur. Can anyone tell me if they had a scan at the start of the cycle or just on day 10 or 12? Also how much work do people take off after insemination? Be great to here from you all.

Thanks,
Kelstary


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF

It does depend on your clinic & usually if you are NHS or private as NHS don't usually scan as often & some don't scan until day 10ish either. On my private IUI I was scanned on about day 3 & then every couple of days until told to take the trigger jab. But my friend didn't get scanned at all until day 10 & had overstimmed on 2 occasions & had too many follies to proceed.

It's best to discuss it with your clinic as soon as you can so you know what to expect


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Kelstary

Sorry I can't help, although I have been through 5 lots of IUI, I am in The Netherlands and I think the system is different here.  

But just wanted to drop in and wish you all the luck in the world for your treatment!

Sue


----------



## MrsMo (Sep 29, 2008)

Hiya
I just had my first IUI. I had a baseline scan on day 4 of AF, then started the menopur injections.  I had another scan on day 11 and because my follicles weren't big enough (upped my dosage) and went back on day 13 too.  I then injected HCG at midnight on Day 13 and had the insemination on day 15 at 12:45 (friday).  I was going to go back to work afterwards but the nurse said to go home and put my feet up.  So I did    
Glad I listened because I felt very emotional afterwards (not sore though) and did some bd'in  later in the day!
Had the weekend to relax and back in work on Monday.
Good luck, let us know how it goes


----------



## warbabe (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi,

It sounds like it differs a lot from responses so far. For my first 2 IUI's I had a baseline scan on day 1/2 of AF to check lining and ovaries to see if OK to start injections. Then I have a Day 7 and Day 10 scan and that was it for me since the size of follies on Day 10 were OK for trigger 2 days later. 

However on my last IUI they changed the protocol on no longer do baseline scans, and just had Day 7 & Day 10 scans.

With regards basting, I only take the actual day off. It was only on my first IUI that I had some discomfort following it, but didn't need time off work.

I'm too waiting for AF to start next and final IUI, but god know when since mine are very irregular but think sometime next week.

Good luck and feel free to ask me anything.

Warbabe


----------



## kelstary (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies.

1st IUI did not work, I am now on tww of 3rd cycle so fingers crossed!


----------

